# georgia barns



## x3xfaith (Mar 21, 2007)

Do you know of any lesson barns in Alpharetta or Roswell? I can only ride Sundays, and sadly my barn isn't open Sundays  

Hopefully some of yall know of some!!


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

What type of riding?


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you're doing hunters and stuff, Greenway stables is a nice place to look into.
My friend took there for several years. Nice barn, too.


----------



## *SayAnything (Jul 23, 2007)

hmm.
im in Georgia, Douglasville

i dont really know of too many farms in that area, but i show at Wills Park alot.

try this::
http://local.yahoo.com/GA/Alpharetta/Recreation+Sporting+Goods/Equestrian/Horse+Riding+Instruction

mabey that will help some.


----------

